
Ask HN: Review my photo tagging script - csomar
http://codecanyon.net/item/fototag/123037
======
csomar
Hi fellow HN, This is another photo tagging script. I'm mainly looking to
collect feedback, suggestions, ideas... like what I got right/wrong, better
demo, features, pricing. For the moment, I'm using CodeCanyon until I form my
own Company and create a merchant account.

~~~
bobds
How can you stomach taking home less than 50% of your sales? If I am not
mistaken, Envato pays developers via Paypal. Why not just take payments
directly to your Paypal?

------
znt
Well it's very clean and easy to use. Are you planning to enable different tag
colours?

------
nickl
Is there a live demo somewhere

~~~
csomar
Simply click the live preview
([http://codecanyon.net/item/fototag/full_screen_preview/12303...](http://codecanyon.net/item/fototag/full_screen_preview/123037))

